# Thick-tailed Gecko sex?



## Nash1990 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Guys

Could anyone take a guess as to the sex of my 6(ish)month old thicktail?

It seems to have two bulges at the base of the tail which i believe indicates male, but without anything to compare to i'm not sure.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Nash1990 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pics didn't come out as clear as they were ment to...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 21, 2010)

Male, check out this site by Geckodan for gecko sexing This link is for Thick tails:http://www.geckodan.com/Gecko%20Sexing%20101-%20thicktails.htm

This link has some other sexing pages and care sheets:
http://www.geckodan.com/care_sheets.htm

Cheers Gex


----------



## Nash1990 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow a reply in less then 30 seconds, thanks heaps Geckoman


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 21, 2010)

Nash1990 said:


> Wow a reply in less then 30 seconds, thanks heaps Geckoman


 30 secs is nothing, my wife says im faster than a speeding bullet


----------



## Nash1990 (Jul 21, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> 30 secs is nothing, my wife says im faster than a speeding bullet



Lol, I hear theres some sort of nasal spray that might help with that


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 21, 2010)

Nash1990 said:


> Lol, I hear theres some sort of nasal spray that might help with that


 lol thanks


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 21, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> 30 secs is nothing, my wife says im faster than a speeding bullet



I choked on something when I read this!


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 21, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> 30 secs is nothing, my wife says im faster than a speeding bullet



Yeah, lucky I had nothing to choke on :lol:


----------

